# I does Harlem Shake



## victoriamarina (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't realllie know what this new fad is but momma said she added music to a video clip of me and she wanted to share it with people online  at first i was embarrassed but now i am letting people see it more because she calls me a handsome bun and gave me some cilantro :bunnyheart

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpzduYVGLcU[/ame]


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 24, 2013)

omg thats funny. Not sure i'm getting into the "harlem shake fad" but I love a binky bunny!


----------



## lyndym (Feb 24, 2013)

YES.

I hate the Harlem Shake business going on right now, but this one, I'll take.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 24, 2013)

That bunny does the greatest binkies ever. So not into the Harlem Shake fad (there's a great response video though of people in Harlem going "what on earth are these people doing???"), but this was darling!


----------



## Tam O Ham (Feb 24, 2013)

my mama's been avoiding alla dis stuff on her facebook but she says dis is pretty sweet! Is tink das you do da HARElem shake and das berry nice.


----------



## victoriamarina (Feb 24, 2013)

Awhhh too sweet my mommie says tank u and now i is blushing :bunnydance: she doesn't like the new fad either but she tinks i do a good shakeyyy hehhh


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 24, 2013)

not bad for a lopped ear bunny


----------



## kmaben (Feb 24, 2013)

hilarious!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 24, 2013)

[color="green] makes. My. Day.[/color]


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Omg thank you for posting that! It made me laugh! Verrrry cute! Great vid!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2013)

So much fun to watch a happy bunny.


----------



## victoriamarina (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks  i love to binky on the rug and get grip


----------



## missyscove (Feb 28, 2013)

Winsston, you have become quite the popular bunny! Someone not on the forum posted this on my facebook wall today.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 6, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## JBun (Mar 7, 2013)

He has to be the best binkying bunny EVER!!! And a lop at that! My lops binkies are like tortoise binkies compared to his, hahaha


----------



## pwiincezz (Mar 23, 2013)

That was so cute!


----------



## Remington (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww that's adorable! what a cutie!


----------



## Morquinn (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG that was great, I laughed SO hard!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## Bertiethebunny123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol&#128048;


----------



## Abby (Apr 21, 2013)

Loved it, especially at the end


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 3, 2013)

Yous a star!


----------



## ilovepets (May 25, 2013)

awwwww


----------



## ResQBunny (May 25, 2013)

This is SO cute!!! Im sharing it!


----------



## Zaiya (May 25, 2013)

Aww, so CUTE!!!!


----------



## Zeroshero (May 25, 2013)

OMG that is adorable and awesome!


----------

